# How to make sure a girl likes you



## zeppo (Nov 11, 2007)

There's a girl at my school who I really like... I think about her at least once every hour-hour and a half. We're nice to eachother, sit near eachother on the bus, etc. When we went to this dumb camp thing, during meetings and dinner and stuff we kept on looking at eachother. She even laughs at my jokes (when they're not funny at all).
So how can I tell if she really likes me without ruining our friendship or anything?


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> There's a girl at my school who I really like... I think about her at least once every hour-hour and a half. We're nice to eachother, sit near eachother on the bus, etc. When we went to this dumb camp thing, during meetings and dinner and stuff we kept on looking at eachother. She even laughs at my jokes (when they're not funny at all).
> So how can I tell if she really likes me without ruining our friendship or anything?



Ask her out? You seem pretty unconfident for a guy that has a 7".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~Nero


----------



## Digeman (Nov 11, 2007)

Tell her that you like her. Simple as that!


----------



## zeppo (Nov 11, 2007)

But won't that ruin our friendship if she doesn't? Besides, we're only 14. I don't want to go out with anyone. The most I could possibly hope for by the end of the year is a kiss.


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> But won't that ruin our friendship if she doesn't? Besides, we're only 14. I don't want to go out with anyone. The most I could possibly hope for by the end of the year is a kiss.



Nope.. I asked my girlfriend out of nowhere. She liked me too.

She had been staring at me alot before we started a relationship.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Use that as your cue to ask her out I guess.

~Nero


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 11, 2007)

I asked if the girl wanted some cockporn and handed over my popcorns to her which she denied at first then she quickly realized what I said and said she wanted some cockporn. Does this mean she likes me? This is the 5th time I hang out with her, she's really sweet. I've tried making moves on her before , like: can I give you a massage?, would you like me to warm you?
and this night I asked her: would you like me to drive you home?
and then I inclined that I would like to drive her home, yet she denied and wanted to go by bus. She already said she doesn't want me to come over to her place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's denied all my classic moves.

Tho she held hands with me (she actually asked me if I wanted to hold hands with her, ofcourse I WANT TO.. lol) while we were watching horror movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Descent is a big + if your girl can take horror movies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If she can't watch rotting corpses and stuff like that, then that's not the way to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But this girl likes it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe she's the girl who wants the guy to tell her everything straight up? But I already told her on our first date/meeting that I really liked her and she seemed like a really nice person.

So... what do I do?


*has almost the same problem as zeppo, yet I'm older and no longer in school


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 11, 2007)

Laughing at not funny jokes = huge sign


----------



## ackers (Nov 11, 2007)

maybe try writing her a note saying 'i love you' or something or even get a mate to ask her out for you. it aint easy but it's better to let her know how you feel about her before its too late (like what happened to me). good luck


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2007)

Break a leg. 






Really. And if she comes visit you while you're incapacitated, she likes you.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 11, 2007)

use one of my pick up lines 


look into her eyes and say " do you lke hung guys ?" then wink 


and BOOM Instant GF


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> look into her eyes and say " do you lke hung guys ?"


----------



## ackers (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> use one of my pick up lines
> 
> 
> look into her eyes and say " do you lke hung guys ?" then wink
> ...


you'd be lucky to have sexual intercourse with an alien


----------



## zeppo (Nov 11, 2007)

so... pretty much you're saying just tell her I like her?





 thanks a lot... I said I wanted something that wouldn't ruin our friendship


----------



## xflash (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> I asked if the girl wanted some *cockporn* and handed over my popcorns to her which she denied at first then she quickly realized what I said and said she wanted some *cockporn*


what the hell?


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> so... pretty much you're saying just tell her I like her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I think she likes you... _now what_? What would you do if you knew for sure?


----------



## bobrules (Nov 11, 2007)

and then I inclined that I would like to drive her home, yet she denied and wanted to go by bus. 

you can drive when you're 14?


----------



## slightlyaskew (Nov 11, 2007)

Speaking as the voice of experience here, I'd "kick her back doors in". I'm pretty sure that'll let you know either way.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > so... pretty much you're saying just tell her I like her?
> ...



Flirt with her, and eventually kiss.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(slightlyaskew @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> Speaking as the voice of experience here, I'd "kick her back doors in". I'm pretty sure that'll let you know either way.



O_O
are you talking about teh buttsecks?


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> Flirt with her, and eventually kiss.


Well then, start flirting and see where it gets you. Flirting is innocent enough not to send her running away. Just be pleasant. If she likes you, you'll end up smooching, if she doesn't, she'll maintain status quo.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 11, 2007)

how to flirt safely?


----------



## xflash (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> and then I inclined that I would like to drive her home, yet she denied and wanted to go by bus.
> 
> you can drive when you're 14?


you do know that's not zeppo right?


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > and then I inclined that I would like to drive her home, yet she denied and wanted to go by bus.
> ...



Huh? The person posting with zeppo's account isn't actually zeppo?

Who is it then?

~Nero


----------



## ackers (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> so... pretty much you're saying just tell her I like her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  well then just tell her you don't like her and your friendship will improve


----------



## Fiddy101 (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Elrinth @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I asked if the girl wanted some *cockporn* and handed over my popcorns to her which she denied at first then she quickly realized what I said and said she wanted some *cockporn*
> ...








  Dude Cockporn is that a new genre or something


----------



## xflash (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xflash @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(bobrules @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## bobrules (Nov 11, 2007)

oh lol sorry about that, the avatar confused me.


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> oh lol sorry about that, the avatar confused me.








I see now.. Elrinth's and zeppo's avvie's are the same. (Watermelon)

~Nero


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok well, this guy about.... 6 months ago right, he really liked me and such, but sometimes being TOO nice (aka. crawly or acting like a door mat) is creepy ok? Also give her some time, it looks like she likes you but she isn't too sure yet (I'm guessing thats why she said no).


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 11, 2007)

now we're not.. just have same "almost" problems


----------



## zeppo (Nov 11, 2007)

she didn't say no. I didn't ask her...


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> she didn't say no. I didn't ask her...



maybe she was referring to my problem.. sorry for posting in same topic.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but why make more topics on similar problems?
oh and avatarproblem? let me fix that


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah I was talking about Elrinth there


----------



## cubin' (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> I asked if the girl wanted some cockporn and handed over my popcorns to her which she denied at first then she quickly realized what I said and said she wanted some cockporn. Does this mean she likes me?









 I love you elrinth. post more often.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 11, 2007)

haha, what are the "not funny jokes" you told her to get her to laugh?


----------



## emirof (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> I asked if the girl wanted some *cockporn* and handed over my popcorns to her which she denied at first then she quickly realized what I said and said she wanted some *cockporn*. Does this mean she likes me?



I gotta know, was that a typo or a really good joke ?


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(emirof @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> I gotta know, was that a typo or a really good joke ?Â


no, I usually tend to distort words. don't you? It makes the conversations all the more interesting with trying to understand double meanings and similar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  note: I already knew she didn't want any popcorn when I asked her the magical question. cause I had asked of this before we entered the cinema.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> There's a girl at my school who I really like... I think about her at least once every hour-hour and a half. We're nice to eachother, sit near eachother on the bus, etc. When we went to this dumb camp thing, during meetings and dinner and stuff we kept on looking at eachother. She even laughs at my jokes (when they're not funny at all).
> So how can I tell if she really likes me without ruining our friendship or anything?



Ask her out. Nothing to lose, and sounds like she likes you. You just have to be COOL with it. Don't stress, be confident and SMILE. Just RELAX and CHILL and stay LAID BACK. I can't emphasize that enough, it's so awkard being all nervous and shit when talking to a chick. They're just like us, except with a cat that you want to and will get to pet, if you're lucky


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 12, 2007)

lol nice emphases on the key words..................................


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> haha, what are the "not funny jokes" you told her to get her to laugh?



Why'd the chicken cross the playground?
To get to the other slide!

lol, not funny right?


----------



## cubin' (Nov 12, 2007)

when she talks to you see if her knees are facing toward you when she's sitting down. if they're off to the side she might not like you.

so said my old english teacher anyway..


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

that... makes no sense...

besides, most of the time when I talk to her we're on the bus. so, she would have to put her legs in the aisle and I'd have to be in the seat across...


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> that... makes no sense...
> 
> besides, most of the time when I talk to her we're on the bus. so, she would have to put her legs in the aisle and I'd have to be in the seat across...



Actually, it does. Body language speaks VOLUMES, not only in situations like this, but in life in general. If someone isn't looking at you or leaning their body in your direction while they're talking to you, it generally means they aren't interested in talking to you. In a chick's case, if she looks directly at you while talking and makes contact (like a hand on the knee or something, or the arm, etc.), that generally means shes into you. The more "open" her body is, ie. the more she's facing you and stuff, the more she's into you. This is some of the stuff you notice if you've got an eye for it...


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

she definitely looks directly at me and in my eyes when she talks. no physical contact, though... Should I try sitting in the same seat as her?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 12, 2007)

now only if I had a girlfriend......


----------



## Nero (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> she definitely looks directly at me and in my eyes when she talks. no physical contact, though... Should I try sitting in the same seat as her?



Just go up to her and say "I like you"

If she says it back, then congrats.

If she doesn't, then at least you went down trying.

Good luck.

(Eye contact during conversations doesn't really mean anything)

~Nero


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd rather do something with less risk... so, should I try sitting in her seat?


----------



## test84 (Nov 12, 2007)

go ask her up, what you will lose?


----------



## Trippy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> I'd rather do something with less risk... so, should I try sitting in her seat?


If you mean the same bus seat as she does, yes.  That'll at least give her a subtle clue. It's a good start.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 12, 2007)

Eye contact means a lot. If someone isn't interested in you, they'll look away (it isn't just that they hate your ugly face!). And dude, if you don't take risks, you'll get nowhere. I used to be kinda like you in 6th and 7th grade, but 8th grade and later (I'm a junior now) that shyness is gone. I'm not a "pimp" or a "playa" by any means, but when I see a girl I'm interested in, I'll go up and talk to her without worries, and we usually end up going out, if only once, just to get a feel for each other. 

Also, getting shot down is natural, but that doesn't mean she won't come back to you later (it's happened to me), so don't worry about that either. As they say, there's plenty of fish in the sea, and if you ask her out confidently the first time and she says no, she might have a change of heart later. Peace.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(tritonfx @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather do something with less risk... so, should I try sitting in her seat?
> ...



K. I'll try to do that on tuesday (tomorrow's veteran's day)


----------



## RiotShooter (Nov 12, 2007)

ha man i am kinda in the same situation. i like this girl and we make a descent amount of eye contact when we are around each other but the only problem is i only see her a couple times a week.  i've havent really talked to her in person cause i get nervous.  but we have talked over myspace(yes i know its lame)  my friend says she is into me but i'm not too sure... help


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

If you only talk on myspace, you can't really hope for much...


----------



## RiotShooter (Nov 12, 2007)

ya thats what i figured.  i think i am gonna make more of an effort to try and talk to her in person now.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > she definitely looks directly at me and in my eyes when she talks. no physical contact, though... Should I try sitting in the same seat as her?
> ...


NO

Don't do that. A girl who I go to for girl advise(...) once told me that. She said that it "will creep them out".

Also, a question. How should you handle a rejection? I don't really know what I would say, would I just walk away, or what?


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

exactly my thoughts.


----------



## test84 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> go ask her up, what you will lose?



i'm gonna do this advice myself.
i dont give a shit how she will/do think about me, even if she says no, it still victory for me, partial one.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

bad idea man. It'll ruin your friendship.
I think I'm just gonna raise my eyebrows in a suggestive manner and see how she reacts.


----------



## Taras (Nov 12, 2007)

Dude. I hope she's a foreign exchange student, because American females aren't worth nearly this much deliberation and effort. You'll know


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 12, 2007)

You've got to be CONFIDENT when you ask her out, so if she rejects you, it won't be nearly as bad as if you were nervous. Plus, getting rejected is actually very rare. If you come at a girl in a COOL, RELAXED and CONFIDENT manner, the likelihood of a rejection is near nil. You might not go out on a second date, but girls hardly ever reject an at least average looking guy who puts himself out well.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not gonna ask her out. I'm 14.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 12, 2007)

just ask her if you wanna go out on a date or something stop being emo


----------



## RiotShooter (Nov 12, 2007)

ha emo people are funny.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 12, 2007)

Well if you do ask her out at 14 prepare for a lot of drama.


----------



## JPH (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> Well if you do ask her out at 14 prepare for a lot of drama.



Oh hell yeah.
Girls try freak out the tiniest stuff.
They let the other girls get to her, instead of getting over it going on with your life.
They're little drama queens at this age...can't stand most of them...only the down-to-earth girls.

Most efficient way to see if they like you (male or female): Go and ask them yourself.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 12, 2007)

if she gives you drama you say this 

" save the drama for your mama ! " 

then give her a finger snap 

then maury will tell you if you are the father or not


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> I'm not gonna ask her out. I'm 14.


You're joking right? Unless you're some egotistical 50 year old man pretending to be 14, I don't see why you wont ask her out.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> then maury will tell you if you are the father or not


i


----------



## RiotShooter (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > then maury will tell you if you are the father or not
> ...


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> she definitely looks directly at me and in my eyes when she talks. no physical contact, though... Should I try sitting in the same seat as her?


better yet, just sit on her... see how she reacts.

you might be surprised


----------



## JPH (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > she definitely looks directly at me and in my eyes when she talks. no physical contact, though... Should I try sitting in the same seat as her?
> ...



Uhh...yeah...definately do not do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just go slow with it and don't make physical contact, unless you know and she told you she likes you, cause then she'll think yer hitting on her.

I'm waiting to hear mthrnite's love-life-advice...


----------



## Westside (Nov 12, 2007)

In my country, if there's a girl you like, you go see her parents and tell them how much money you have and she is sold...  hmm....  North America is so complex...


----------



## Nero (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> In my country, if there's a girl you like, you go see her parents and tell them how much money you have and she is sold...Â hmm....Â North America is so complex...



Wow.. What an odd way of getting a chick.

~Nero


----------



## Trippy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> I'm not gonna ask her out. I'm 14.



Aww man, I thought that was what all this was leading up 2.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> In my country, if there's a girl you like, you go see her parents and tell them how much money you have and she is sold...Â hmm....Â North America is so complex...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anyway, if you dont say SOMTHING about it to her, your going to regret it when your a 40year old man, and you see her in a local supermarket looking stunning, where she will then tell you that she used to like you in grade school, and wanted to marry and make sweet sweet love to you. At this point, you will start going crazy and try to make a time machine to go back in time, just to say SOMTHING... 

Believe me, I know.. DAM YOU SARAH!!!!.... DAMM YOU!!!!!!


----------



## RiotShooter (Nov 12, 2007)

lmfao.  thats pretty damn funny madkatz


----------



## Talaria (Nov 12, 2007)

Sought of got the same problem here. I have a crush on this girl who is in a two of my classes but I'm sure she doesn't like me but sometimes she acts like she might e.g. in the middle of a class we were talking and she was like "Wow, you have pretty eyes" completely out of the blue. The reason i think not is one of my friends i think has a crush on her and they are sought of friends and he seems like he is always very very subtley flirting with her and so he always tries to hang out with her in the class we are all in.

Damn the stupid human emotion of love and....High School. bRah


----------



## RiotShooter (Nov 12, 2007)

agreed completely on.  high school has been a very odd time.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> ...


O RLY I TOUGHT THAT WAS THE MOSTEST LOGICAL THING HE COUD DO!!!1


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

You know... I think I might sit on her... it'd be easier to do than sit next to her. Besides, I could easily make it look like a joke.


----------



## RiotShooter (Nov 12, 2007)

rofl. good luck w/ that. just make sure u smell nice.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 12, 2007)

maybe I'll fart on her.
jk lulz


----------



## Nezero (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay so you are 14. Like this girl and I assume you're friends since you don't want to wreck the friendship.
BUT you don't want to ask her out.
Why not just ask her to hang out after school or the weekend or something?
Oh yeah I agree don't come out saying I like you.
Cause it puts pressure on her and may freak her out a little bit.
Just ask her to hang out with her.
Flirting? Tease her, touch her (appropriately).


And to Talaria, if your friend is pining after this girl and he is your friend you should back off then. OR you can say let the best man win. But then again it does depend on who she likes. Also just because he flirts with her doesn't mean she likes him unless she flirts back with him and doesn't flirt with anyone else ie you.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> You know... I think I might sit on her... it'd be easier to do than sit next to her. Besides, I could easily make it look like a joke.


i suggested it to you as a joke.

please do not sit on the girl you like, i dont think its very charming.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 12, 2007)

strangely I agreed with modshroom on this one. from what I could know, you might be a lardo.. then the cargo you hold might be slightly over the limit which the tiny girl can handle.


----------



## reilina (Nov 12, 2007)

theres no way to know without taking a risk not unless theres a third party.
talking, smiling, eye contact etc.. doesnt tell u if they like u or not they will
tell u that directly.

just do 60% and let them do the other 40%.
whatever the outcome is "the truth will set u free".


----------



## assassinz (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey, zeppo, Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium opens this Friday, so that's your cue (excuse) to ask her out. Tell her none of your friends or family wants to see it with you and you don't want to go alone, and if all else fails you're ready to ask the neighbor's daughter if no one else will go with you........ Think she'll buy it? At least it'll spark some kind of conversation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Everyone loves a "player" --->


----------



## robi (Nov 12, 2007)

That's what you gotta do, ask her to go with you to something. Something that lasts some time so you'll have a lot of time together. The more conversation flows the easier it will be to let your true feelings come out. Buy her ticket, or lunch, etc. When the day is over you should have a pretty good feeling of how the day went, and how her day went.

Also instead of just up and asking if you want to date, start out with telling her how you feel: how you enjoy spending time together, conversing, etc. Make sure to fully face her, look her in the eye. Be close, but not too close.

Most of all, take it easy, you're 14. Whatever happens will be good experience for you in life.

Let us know how it goes


----------



## zeppo (Nov 13, 2007)

I think I'm gonna walk around a lake with her and a couple other people on thursday or friday.


----------



## Westside (Nov 13, 2007)

You could put her in a Potato Sack and kidnap her.  This is actually a legit Kazakh marriage ritual, I am an Uzbek myself.  although most things said by Borat is fake, this is unfortunately true.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(assassinz @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Hey, zeppo, Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium opens this Friday, so that's your cue (excuse) to ask her out. Tell her none of your friends or family wants to see it with you and you don't want to go alone, and if all else fails you're ready to ask the neighbor's daughter if no one else will go with you........ Think she'll buy it? At least it'll spark some kind of conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think bee movie would be a better option. i would suggest something else but there is no super good movies out right now


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 13, 2007)

Movies aren't that good though, because in the end normally your quiet when you watch the film. I guess it would go with the "lets not do anything too over the top" but not if you want to get to know her.

At least your not in my situation... 17 year old redhead. She goes to my choir class in the conservatory. Now thats fucked up right? Straight dating isn't that complicated, plus shes older than me.. I'm the one that needs help here!


----------



## Issac (Nov 13, 2007)

hey dude zeppo.... relax take it easy.... ask her if she want's to hang out now in the cold (if it is cold where you are)... go christmas shopping together, and ask if she wanna take a cup of hot chocolate... 
I'm not suggesting chocolate cause you're yong.. but because it's awesome, and more "lovey" than coffee or tea (imo).

I did that with my girlfriend, while being 4 years older than you... (and she's one and a half year younger than me).. and well.. we "dated" some... went around town and having a good time...

she actually came over to my place one day / evening... which was really awkward... she played sonic adventures 2 on gamecube... and I watched... and we both had a crush on eachother. one month later, she stayed all evening in school, as she lives outside the town, waiting for the bus. 
stayed extra long to stay a while with me..
We sat in school, and I showed her around my part of the school.
She studies hotel and restaurant things... and I studied IT-thingys... 
eventually, we stood there in the empty hallway.... and we looked at eachother.... and... -hug-
and we stood there hugging eachother for 10 minutes.... and then we sat down in a sofa... and well... we tried kissing eachother for 30 minutes.... slowly, slowly, slowly getting closer to eachother.. and then finally kiss...


OH, PRO-TIP:
if you're parting, give her hugs... like friendly hugs.. normal... (if you don't already do that).
NEXT STEP (don't wait too long with it either).
Give her a quick little kiss on her cheek... (or ear or hair.... i kissed my gf's hair because she jumped back when I did,  (she got happy-scared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))

THAT'S a good way of saying: I fucking adore you!
and if she doesn't love you back... it's an okay way of saying: Damn I like you as a friend, and thereby give you friend kisses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dr. Phi.... Tim signing out!


----------



## amptor (Nov 13, 2007)

TAKE IT FAST! QUICKLY SHOVE YE TONGUE DOWN HER THROAT. YARR SAILOR U NEED TO BE MORE OF A MAN!  WHAT ARE YOU SOME LAND LUBBER? THARE BE PIRATES HERE AND WE TAKE THE WOMEN AS OUR TREASURE AS MUCH AS THEE ROMS MATEY.  IF SHE TAKES ON YE GOOD THROAT TONGUE SWOLLWING THEN PROCEED DOWN HER BLOUSE AND GRAB SOMEE OF THOSE LARGE PILLOWS DOWN THERE YE HARR HARRRR


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Movies aren't that good though, because in the end normally your quiet when you watch the film. I guess it would go with the "lets not do anything too over the top" but not if you want to get to know her.
> 
> At least your not in my situation... 17 year old redhead. She goes to my choir class in the conservatory. Now thats fucked up right? Straight dating isn't that complicated, plus shes older than me.. I'm the one that needs help here!


Tell me, was it the GBAtemp forum guys' fault that you turned lesbian?


----------



## Issac (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> TAKE IT FAST! QUICKLY SHOVE YE TONGUE DOWN HER THROAT. YARR SAILOR U NEED TO BE MORE OF A MAN!Â WHAT ARE YOU SOME LAND LUBBER? THARE BE PIRATES HERE AND WE TAKE THE WOMEN AS OUR TREASURE AS MUCH AS THEE ROMS MATEY.Â IF SHE TAKES ON YE GOOD THROAT TONGUE SWOLLWING THEN PROCEED DOWN HER BLOUSE AND GRAB SOMEE OF THOSE LARGE PILLOWS DOWN THERE YE HARR HARRRR
> 
> 
> Hey hey amptor... that's not proper forum decency, is it?
> ...



I assume this goes for replying as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, on topic:

You know you have to tell us how it goes, and what you do


----------



## cubin' (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Movies aren't that good though, because in the end normally your quiet when you watch the film. I guess it would go with the "lets not do anything too over the top" but not if you want to get to know her.
> ...








 I think she's bi linki. 

not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> ...


yeaaahh

if i was a girl visiting these forums i'd turn pure lesbian, especially after seeing modshroom


----------



## Westside (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...


But you'd turn straight again after seeing mthrnight,


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 13, 2007)

And then you would become asexual after seeing Linkiboy


----------



## Jax (Nov 13, 2007)

And then you would become a hermaphrodite after seeing shadowboy


----------



## zeppo (Nov 13, 2007)

lol, "become" a hermaphrodite?

anyway...
yay! I'm walking around greenlake with her on friday and she's gonna email me.


----------



## RiotShooter (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Movies aren't that good though, because in the end normally your quiet when you watch the film. I guess it would go with the "lets not do anything too over the top" but not if you want to get to know her.
> 
> At least your not in my situation... 17 year old redhead. She goes to my choir class in the conservatory. Now thats fucked up right? Straight dating isn't that complicated, plus shes older than me.. I'm the one that needs help here!




are u the red head??? i cant tell.  i'm 17 and i'm a red head....... that kinda freaked me out. lol


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(assassinz @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, zeppo, Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium opens this Friday, so that's your cue (excuse) to ask her out. Tell her none of your friends or family wants to see it with you and you don't want to go alone, and if all else fails you're ready to ask the neighbor's daughter if no one else will go with you........ Think she'll buy it? At least it'll spark some kind of conversation.
> ...


You watch Oprah too? Grrrrrrreat.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> lol, "become" a hermaphrodite?
> 
> anyway...
> yay! I'm walking around greenlake with her on friday and she's gonna email me.



awesome! just make sure you spend time with her in real life. talking on msn or myspace doesn't count.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, "become" a hermaphrodite?
> ...


Webchat counts.


----------



## Issac (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> lol, "become" a hermaphrodite?
> 
> anyway...
> yay! I'm walking around greenlake with her on friday and she's gonna email me.



So what will you do at greenlake?

also... please tell her how you feel... maybe on friday? I mean, she should be flattered if you say you fancy her... and if she, against my beliefs, doesn't feel anything like that for you... you should still have your friendship (unless the friendship is utterly superficial and weird).

go for it!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 13, 2007)

this girl who is in alot of my classes giggles at me (the good way) and I want to make a move! what should I do?


----------



## cubin' (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> this girl who is in alot of my classes giggles at me (the good way) and I want to make a move! what should I do?




read this thread from the start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jimmyj might need to start a sex ed thread for all you young tempers. they grow up so fast


----------



## Nero (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> ...




O RLY????!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So the girl you go to get girl advice from, is the same as every other damn girl in America?

I think not.

~Nero


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> O RLY????!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, fine, here is a question for all of you girls.

If a guy came up to you and suddenly said "I like you", how would you react? Wouldn't it be awkward? Would you be kind of creeped out?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 14, 2007)

well, time for my girl info:

she 15 and a model! in all classes but one. really pretty. compliment her alot (IE: this morning I said, "I like your hair, it's really well done" [she blushes])


----------



## Westside (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> well, time for my girl info:
> 
> she 15 and a model! in all classes but one. really pretty. compliment her alot (IE: this morning I said, "I like your hair, it's really well done" [she blushes])


As I said before, get a potato sack, kidnap her while riding on a horse with the sack and force marry her.  The Kazakh tradition never fails.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> well, time for my girl info:
> 
> she 15 and a model! in all classes but one. really pretty. compliment her alot (IE: this morning I said, "I like your hair, it's really well done" [she blushes])


A model? 

I don't think she likes you.

Just my gut  feeling, take it as you will


----------



## Nero (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > O RLY????!Â
> ...



Dude, well you obviously have to know them well too.

No duh would a girl be freaked out by some stranger that they don't know at all.

~Nero


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> ...


It would still hold water if the girl thought that it was a just friends relationship, but the guy didn't.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 14, 2007)

I think there will be other people with us when we go around the lake. After that we'll probably go back to my house.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > well, time for my girl info:
> ...



well... dunno... I'll watch her body alot, make mine clear. she always starts conversations with me any way


----------



## zeppo (Nov 14, 2007)

just because she's a model doesn't mean she won't like a loser (sorry but that's basically what he was saying).


----------



## Nero (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> ...








 Naive...
Did she go down a grade? I notice you're 13 and she's in a majority of your classes, but she's 15.

...She starts conversations with you? Woo-hoo. Girls in my class do that all the time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I made sure they only like me as a friend too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have, a gut feeling as well; this girl doesn't like you.

~Nero


----------



## cubin' (Nov 14, 2007)

You never know guys. I know plenty of really good looking girls that like 'geeks'. Not trying to offend you I'm a geek too.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 14, 2007)

I think the person on my bus likes me.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> I think the person on my bus likes me.


You know, she was probly just looking out the window or somthing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just becuase people 'glance' at you doesnt mean you they like you either... where the hell are you supposed to look on a bus? its packed full of people, everyones got to be looking at somone from time to time. Except if your a complete social outkast and stare out the window the whole time. 
I find it annoying how people sit the wrong way on the seat, im looking forward just incase the driver makes a mistake and you have to be prepared. And then they just sit their staring at you because generally there arnt alot of places to look at on a bus.. you can make people feel awkward or just stare at the roof of the bus the whole time. 

If she does like you, good.. im glad for you, but just dont be dissapointing when the conversation leads too "zeppo: Come on... I know you like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Random girl: What are you talking, I havnt seen you before in my life you freak  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## zeppo (Nov 14, 2007)

no, when I was talking about glances, that was about during camp. When there were meetings with over 100 people, we kept on looking at eachother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

on the bus, we sit across from eachother and talk the whole ride.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 14, 2007)

Don't worry madkatz is just jealous


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> You never know guys. I know plenty of really good looking girls that like 'geeks'. Not trying to offend you I'm a geek too.


Yeah, being a geek is in nowadays. My core interests are the same now as when I was 5 and I've gone from being harassed constantly for being a geek to being considered fairly hip. I think it has to do with the internet helping to widen the audience for computers, video games, fringe music, indie movies, etc... Also, I'm in my 20's now and adults respect intelligence much more than teenagers. I used to have to hide my tests so I wouldn't get beat up. Although, I think this does also have to do with the times, because my little brother says nobody bothered him for doing well in school.

Zeppo: If you like her you should ask her to go to the movies with you. If you're too shy you can just hint at it being a date so that if she turns you down you can easily just act like you only wanted to go as friends, but act now. I've found it true that if you wait too long girls get over you as a romantic concept and then you'll just be a friend for ever.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Don't worry madkatz is just jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, yeah, mabey in your crazy messed up country


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You never know guys. I know plenty of really good looking girls that like 'geeks'.
> > Hahaha, yeah, mabey in your crazy messed up country


Too bad you live in Australia then. Anyone who is a member of a videogame forum is officially a geek. You should move to America so you have a shot with the ladies.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...


it was a joke... I just quoted somone that lives in australia too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the invite, but ill save them all for you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hey, im only here to learn how to get free games


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...


Didn't realize cubin' was from Australia, but I was also just making a joke anyways. But I still maintain that we're all geeks. I also maintain that being a geek is something to be proud of.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Didn't realize cubin' was from Australia, but I was also just making a joke anyways. But I still maintain that we're all geeks. I also maintain that being a geek is something to be proud of.


Your forgiven. But dont assume everyone thats signed up has a 'geegy' stereotype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey, if your to be proud of it, thats great. Im happy for you... I really am. 

Most people in the world wouldnt be able to say the same. I think the majority would try to deny it... 


crap, this post has gotten way too nerdy... 






... BOOBS!


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> crap, this post has gotten way too nerdy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Boobs?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> There's a girl at my school who I really like... I think about her at least once every hour-hour and a half. We're nice to eachother, sit near eachother on the bus, etc. When we went to this dumb camp thing, during meetings and dinner and stuff we kept on looking at eachother. She even laughs at my jokes (when they're not funny at all).
> So how can I tell if she really likes me without ruining our friendship or anything?



take her to dinner.
this shit isn't hard, seriously.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 14, 2007)

RiotShooter said:


> RayorDragonFall said:
> 
> 
> > Movies aren't that good though, because in the end normally your quiet when you watch the film. I guess it would go with the "lets not do anything too over the top" but not if you want to get to know her.
> ...


No I'm not the red head, and I think that it would be rather hard to meet each other if we live in different countries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Westside said:


> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> > cubin' said:
> ...



Yeah I'm bi, but I did feel a bit grossed out when I saw modshroom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and... fyi, mthrnite is old enough to be my dad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arg I'm really fucked up with this though.. you guys have it so much easier, you don't have to be afraid of complete rejection. If you flirt and she says no its ok, but if I did that she could be grossed out, or tell her friends and shit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Issac (Nov 14, 2007)

RayorDragonFall said:


> RiotShooter said:
> 
> 
> > RayorDragonFall said:
> ...



Hey there.. I don't think it's any easier for guys or straight people... I think it should be just the same.
sure it may be considered weird for some to be anything else but straight, but who really gives a fuck about them? really...

hooray for love!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 14, 2007)

Homophobic people give a damn, and can make peoples lives hell so don't give me that shit... You're right, it "should" be the same, but is it?


----------



## pasc (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Yeah I'm bi, but I did feel a bit grossed out when I saw modshroomÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm.. i know how you feel (except for the bi part)... that girl in my old school  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  better not talking to her because it might screw something up with my other friends in that school (my friend - his gf - she) man...


----------



## amptor (Nov 14, 2007)

speaking of 'watching her body' and such, and taking that a different way... why do some people have problems with people having """unclean""" thoughts.  I mean come on, I don't believe thinking about sex when u are in high school is necessarily unclean or bad.  it is natural, and the reason why people are so interested in it at that age is because human beings naturally have a lifespan of about 20-30 years, so in nature generally as the term goes "nature takes its course" around 13 years old.  In the past when we didn't have good medical facilities nor indoor plumbing, 12-13 was common for starting a family.  Eventually when you date a lot of girls and are in your mid 20's and still not married, a lot of confusion can set in -> I believe that the hormones have died down a bit making people have a false sense of "mature" meaning that to be mature is to not be horny.  I see a lot of girls on the internet talking about how bad guys are etc etc but fact is, that's how the species propagates.  I mean you don't hear people saying birds are bad because they lay eggs and hatch chicklings right...


----------



## amptor (Nov 14, 2007)

RayorDragonFall said:


> RiotShooter said:
> 
> 
> > RayorDragonFall said:
> ...



So I assume from this post you are a girl?  if so, just forget about girls and stick with guys... if you like both, you can just take one who cares..nobody's going to know you're only taking half the sandwitch.  It's only in your mind.  Plus most bisexual women want monogamy from what I have seen in real life.  Even if they start asking bullshit questions to their guy about polygamy.


----------



## Issac (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Homophobic people give a damn, and can make peoples lives hell so don't give me that shit... You're right, it "should" be the same, but is it?



Well... I'm sure it all depends on how old you are and where you live... Here in sweden, It's rather unnoticed, atleast for 15 year olds and up...  "that one over there is gay.... so?"

Though I must say I hate those homosexual guys who think gay pride = sucking eachother off in public... but that's rather limited, so I'm fine with it all haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(to be honest, I think gay people are more fun to talk with... they are more open in general (what I've experienced atleast!))


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 14, 2007)

Amptor... wtf? Being bisexual doesn't mean wanting more than one partner


----------



## amptor (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Amptor... wtf? Being bisexual doesn't mean wanting more than one partnerÂ



I know BUT some people (not just bisexuals of course) start asking these things sometimes.  Anyway what I'd suggest if u are a girl and u want a girl is just go to places where that is known to be commonplace.  Trying to get together with people who like more than 50% chance are straight isn't a very good idea because 1) most people are uncomfortable with homosexuality (yes I know we aren't talking about homosexuality here but whatever, that is exactly what it will look like to them) and also 2) most people find it disrespectful if they feel inside that they obviously are outwardly straight that someone from the same sex will start asking them for dates and 'favors'.  I'm not trying to be mean, that's just how it is.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 14, 2007)

That is what I said earlier. But I'm not looking for "favours" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 14, 2007)

gay people are cool.  The sad thing is, I have a gay friend who has a crush on two of my straight friends... That really sucks for him.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 15, 2007)

FUCK! she said she'd email me today, but she hasn't! It's now 8:30 pm where I live!


----------



## zeppo (Nov 15, 2007)

9:30... Do you think this means something? please answer.


----------



## Issac (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> 9:30... Do you think this means something? please answer.



no It probably means nothing...
I am bad at emailing myself... saying I will, but don't know what to write sometimes, makes me not write at all.

or she could've just forgot, or have any other reason why not to email you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don't worry man, just relax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ask her tomorrow, if she forgot (ask it in a gentle way, not "Hey bitch, why the fuck didn't you mail me?"... that gives loser points)


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 15, 2007)

tell her to take her top off

wait for response


----------



## zeppo (Nov 15, 2007)

but... the same thing happened yesterday. I think tomorrow I'll just ask for HER email instead.


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> tell her to take her top off
> 
> wait for response


get laid


----------



## zeppo (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm in 8TH FUCKING GRADE.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> Homophobic people give a damn, and can make peoples lives hell so don't give me that shit... You're right, it "should" be the same, but is it?




No, it's not sadly. 

I do think it's getting better for gay/bi people though. Maybe in 10-20 years time they'll get the same respect as everyone else. I know a couple of gay people and they said it was hard when they were younger but once they got into their 20's or so things became much easier. Everyone matures a fair bit by then.


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> I'm in 8TH FUCKING GRADE.



then maybe you should watch your FUCKING mouth


----------



## zeppo (Nov 15, 2007)

why the fuck should I do that?
just kidding, I don't swear around teachers and stuff. My friends and I casually swear though, so there's no big deal.

Anyway, we're not going around the lake. She has something else...


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 16, 2007)

this sounds so like me last year when i made a topic about my girl troubles

except in that case the girl actually liked me


----------



## amptor (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> That is what I said earlier. But I'm not looking for "favours"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you should have an easier time then, the favors part is what breaks down bridges between straight and bi or other... I just would think someone who is bi would possibly have a 6th sense about who is or isn't too.  I generally haven't been around enough to know, unfortunately I learned the hard way in the past that there's some pretty creepy men out there.  Well not the hard way but just learned from meeting people just doing regular things.  One could assume that guys are the most sexually active but I believe all humans are one in the same.  The difference is the individual preference of such things, some want it, some don't.  Pretty much if someone's straight wanting favors from another straight person it pretty much is either yes or no and that's usually about it.

If I was you, I wouldn't worry about what other people think because that's what can get ya down.  It isn't that big of a deal if u think about it, just like anything else.  If you think about it it's pretty much your mind that gets clogged up and if someone is snobby enough to try to put u in a bad mood, it is them that is the bad person not u.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't want to start actually flirting with her if she just likes me as a friend; it'll creep her out...

I really do think she likes me. We say hi at every chance and sit with eachother on the bus.


----------



## amptor (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> 9:30... Do you think this means something? please answer.



You're in the 8th grade is why u worry about these things, when u get older u will learn none of this stuff is important.  Pretty much what people with more experience do is see if there's the email, if not, they don't really care because generally girls can cause more grief than happiness at times..there's always more girls out there, the world has tens of millions of em.  If u go out to places when u get older, there will be ones that don't want to talk, and there will also be ones that just want to jump in bed right away without even knowing your name.  Just don't worry about stuff, you're so young that your life won't change whether you are in a relationship or not lol.

But ya man I understand it can feel tough, the hormones make it that way from here on through highschool and up in your college years.  When they die down a bit by your mid 20's you will feel a lot more freedom.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> I don't want to start actually flirting with her if she just likes me as a friend; it'll creep her out...
> 
> I really do think she likes me. We say hi at every chance and sit with eachother on the bus.



Do you say hi first or does she?  And if she's pushing people out of the way on the bus just so she can sit next to you, you may be in luck.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 16, 2007)

well... I say hi first... and I sit next to her, but she's always happy about it...
I'll try not saying hi tomorrow.


----------



## bobrules (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Zeppo I finally found this thread. I'll see you tommorow on the bus.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 16, 2007)

ha, ha. what's your name then?


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> ha, ha. what's your name then?


*BOB*rules.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 16, 2007)

exactly. her name is... well, it's not bob.


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 16, 2007)

What if she read this?!?


----------



## Trippy (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> What if she read this?!?Â


Wouldn't matter unless his name was actually zeppo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Otherwise it could be anyone.


----------



## jtroye32 (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> well... I say hi first... and I sit next to her, but she's always happy about it...
> I'll try not saying hi tomorrow.



don't do that, she probably thinks you're interested cause you say hi to her. easiest way is to just ask her out on a date. don't be like "I like you, do you like me?" because that's pretty corny and in your face blunt. just ask if she wants to go see a movie or have lunch sometime then work from there.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 16, 2007)

I really messed up with a girl when I was that age, she was obviously into me but I didn't do anything about it....regret is bad, m'kay?


----------



## jtroye32 (Nov 16, 2007)

be careful with girls though.. they somehow have enough mana to use life force suck lvl 99


----------



## luken27 (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > well... I say hi first... and I sit next to her, but she's always happy about it...
> ...


That recently happened to me and now I wish I would have done something a few weeks ago


----------



## zeppo (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > well... I say hi first... and I sit next to her, but she's always happy about it...
> ...



The only way I could really do either is to have one of our parents drive us (NO) or take the public bus (really lame for a date).


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

we were sitting next to eachother today and our legs were touching. Neither of us moved.

Also, we took off our shoes and touched the soles of our feet against eachother's.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> we were sitting next to eachother today and our legs were touching. Neither of us moved.
> 
> Also, we took off our shoes and touched the soles of our feet against eachother's.


stick it in her pooper

she may not have moved to not be rude

i think you need to post pics of her and you for me to make a better judgment


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 17, 2007)

the shoes

and plus... thats just ghetto! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > well... I say hi first... and I sit next to her, but she's always happy about it...
> ...


That's the worst advice EVER. How are you going to survive getting to know her without saying Hi? I have full reason to believe that you've never been on a date...ever.

Anyways, touching feet and legs is nothing unless you're making out with her. Just ask her out somewhere were no one is by. Simple.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > we were sitting next to eachother today and our legs were touching. Neither of us moved.
> ...



quit saying that.
I don't want to actually have sex with her. It's not like I'm sexually attracted to her. As an adult, that would be pedophilia. I'm not attracted to any 8th graders like that.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 17, 2007)

Touching legs and feet is massive for 14 year olds especially if you haven't done heaps of that stuff before. Well done dude! sounds like she likes you for sure. I bet it felt good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I miss being young and in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: 'as an adult' does that mean your an adult? i could be confused most likely.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> ...


you're in 8th grade, its not pedophilia

its still illegal but (i think) no one has gotten sued for it(in the usa)


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

many people have been sued for it.
And what I'm saying is that if I was sexually attracted to people at my school now, I would be as an adult. My sexual preferences won't change much. If I was an adult, it would be pedophilia. Anyway, the point is the most I could possibly picture doing with her (now) is kissing.

btw, we held up our feet to compare foot size. mine are about 1.5 times as big as hers. it was funny.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame.



Why don't you realize that as a teenage kid, you are SUPPOSED to want to bang he, and not think "Oh if I was an adult I'd have to blah blah blabbidy blah". Tell her you like her, and she'll say something back. If you can "touch her feet", then most likely shes ready to "shampoo her lips".


----------



## Nero (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> many people have been sued for it.
> And what I'm saying is that if I was sexually attracted to people at my school now, I would be as an adult. My sexual preferences won't change much. If I was an adult, it would be pedophilia. Anyway, the point is the most I could possibly picture doing with her (now) is kissing.
> 
> btw, we held up our feet to compare foot size. mine are about 1.5 times as big as hers. it was funny.



Dude... Pedophilia? You're in the 8th grade! damn...

~Nero


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> many people have been sued for it.
> And what I'm saying is that if I was sexually attracted to people at my school now, I would be as an adult. My sexual preferences won't change much. If I was an adult, it would be pedophilia. Anyway, the point is the most I could possibly picture doing with her (now) is kissing.
> 
> btw, we held up our feet to compare foot size. mine are about 1.5 times as big as hers. it was funny.


I'd just like to say that you don't make any sense.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> many people have been sued for it.
> And what I'm saying is that if I was sexually attracted to people at my school now, I would be as an adult. My sexual preferences won't change much. If I was an adult, it would be pedophilia. Anyway, the point is the most I could possibly picture doing with her (now) is kissing.
> 
> btw, we held up our feet to compare foot size. mine are about 1.5 times as big as hers. it was funny.


actually

the legal age for minor-minor is 14

i just wanted to see if you knew what you were talking about

edit: well it varies from state to state technically, the point is: no minor has gotten sued for it


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

I know. the point is, I don't want to have sex with her within the next year! I just want to... I don't know, be ready to eventually.


----------



## Foie (Nov 17, 2007)

You should really wait until marriage.  Would you prefer to be married to someone pure, or a girl that has slept around?  I know I'm probably gonna be made fun of for this, but I'm serious.  If you plan on marrying somebody in the future, think about what they would want you to do.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

OMFG!!! wow, that post made my day.

you want me to be abstinent? hell no!
I would never marry any woman who expected me to be abstinent. I would marry someone as liberal as me, who, if anything, WOULDN'T want someone abstinent.

Just out of curiousity, do you happen to be some born-again christian? or are you just a stuckup conservative?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 17, 2007)

lawl!!keep yo snake in yo draws till yo in collage.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

umm... I don't have a snake. but I'm having sex in high school.
(yes, I know that was an innuendo)


----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 17, 2007)

Age smage...it's all relative.  My wife is 7yr 3wk younger than I am.  If you want to play school years games you could say that when I graduated HS she was finishing up 5th grade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got with her when she was 18 and I was 25...bfd there.  Age isn't really the issue it's maturity and various other factors.  No I don't condone banging a minor, especially if it means jail time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm just saying the old age argument is stupid as people all mature at different rates at different ages.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah, I do agree with you. I am attracted to her mentally, as we're just as [im]mature. However, still not physically.

p.s. HOLY SHIT! this topic got over 100 views in the last 10 minutes!


----------



## cubin' (Nov 17, 2007)

lol

yeah that's fine you don't want to have sex yet. totally understandable. wait until you're ready and with the right person. sounds like you got the right idea


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

yay! have a cookie, cubin!

EDIT: here it is:
(;o'.-"


----------



## Foie (Nov 17, 2007)

Think about it.  Sex only gives you short term pleasure.  In the long run, all it does for you is give you the risk of getting STDs and unwanted pregnancies.  (You would probably just decide to kill the baby, but you girlfriend might not)  If you wait, at least you know there is no chance of that happening.  There are literally no lasting benefits to sex before marriage.  And not only does it put you at risk, but it puts your girlfriend(s) at risk too.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

1. ever heard of a condom, jackass?
2. I wouldn't go out with someone against abortion.
3. If you have repeated short term pleasure, you'll be happier in the long run.
4. There are a lot of mental benefits of having a boyfriend or girlfriend.
5. I'm not gonna be abstinent!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> 3. If you have repeated short term pleasure, you'll be happier in the long run.







uhh......rly?

the perfect job for you is being a........HOE!!!


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

hoe? that's a gardening tool.
If you have sex every week or two, you'll be less depressed in general.
http://www.webmd.com/sex-relationships/gui...y-for-happiness


----------



## OSW (Nov 17, 2007)

sure, i seems logical that it can play a part in making you happier.

that being said sex is IMO not one of the bigger factors in the pursuit of happiness.

then again, i'm a virgin


----------



## Foie (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> 1. ever heard of a condom, jackass?
> 2. I wouldn't go out with someone against abortion.
> 3. If you have repeated short term pleasure, you'll be happier in the long run.
> 4. There are a lot of mental benefits of having a boyfriend or girlfriend.
> 5. I'm not gonna be abstinent!



Condoms aren't 100% effective.  And they definitely don't protect you against STDs. Go ahead and do what you want, I can't stop you.  But keep in mind, it's people like you who spread STDs. 

But at least keep this in mind, and try to limit yourself.  I have great self-esteem, and have stayed abstinent through high school.  The good relationships in high school are the ones with people who actually encourage you to be a better person, not with some skank who sleeps around with everyone and gets STDs.  I'm not telling you to not have a girlfriend, I'm just telling you to think before you become consistently sexually active.  

And where do you get your "less depressed" information?  It sounds to me like you pulled it out of your ass.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. ever heard of a condom, jackass?
> ...



look at the god damn link I posted. I'd like to know where YOU got the idea that condoms don't protect from std's!
I know they're not 100% protective, but they do help.

oh, and if you think it's impossible to have a relationship with SOME sex and still have someone who wants you to be a better person, you are even more of a dumb shit. that makes no sense at all. Besides, just because someone has sex in high school doesn't mean they're a "skank you sleeps around", you sexist bastard.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

That article probably ran in the last 12 issues of Cosmo... laugh out loud!

Seriously, what a load of crap, but if Zep can do it so can I... From the article:

_In fact, the economists calculate that a *lasting marriage* equates to happiness generated by getting an extra $100,000 each year.
Whether that hefty happiness income boost is the result of marital bliss or more sex is *up for debate*.
Does sex lead to happiness, or are happy people just more likely to lead each other to the bedroom? That's *still under investigation*...
researchers found that people who are *involuntarily* celibate are frequently afflicted with nonhappy feelings_

I won't even get into the latter part of the article, it's just too ludicrous.

I haven't had sex for over a year. I'm not depressed. When I _was_ depressed it was because my wife left me and the kids, had nothing whatsoever to do with sex.

To encourage someone who's probably 15 years old to have sex twice a week is the height of stupidity. I'm not preaching abstinence, but conversely to say sex = happiness is not only ridiculous, but sure to set the believer of such nonsense up for a very unhappy life.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

That's not what I'm saying. I'm just trying to state that in the long run, it can make the difference to how someone feels. The butt plug with the megaman icon thinks otherwise.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> 1. ever heard of a condom, jackass?
> 2. I wouldn't go out with someone against abortion.
> 3. If you have repeated short term pleasure, you'll be happier in the long run.
> 4. There are a lot of mental benefits of having a boyfriend or girlfriend.
> 5. I'm not gonna be abstinent!



there are lots of things for and against this. thruth is, we NEED other people around us.
boyriends/girlfriends especially because it makes you feel that you have someone which respects and loves you for who YOU are, not what you are to them aka a mother must always love her children, if she doesnt she is considered a bad mother(IS a bad mother)
but i really dont think people should be having sex until they are a bit older. i really dont agree with people having sex at 16 because no matter how mature you think you are, theres always a long way to go(anythhing you think doesnt make sense anyways... damn puberty)
im a live and let live kind of guy so even though i see all these stuff im not gonna flame you for it because im saving myself for marriage. i respect your your preferences but i think its just wrong to even consider abortion.
either you want a child or not and there are plenty of anticonception methods available so its wrong to even mention what if


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't help but think you're missing the mark, zeppo. It's understandable, lots of people confuse sex with love, and I dare say they are less happy because they do. That's just my opinion and experience talking though.

Oh, and Gamerman is not a jackass, a butt plug, or a retard. He is in fact a respected member of our community here at GBAtemp. While I don't agree with him entirely, it's fairly obvious that he's more right than wrong, and really just trying to do you a favor. I'd appreciate it if you showed a little more respect to people around here, if you want to stay around here.


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 17, 2007)

w8 so zeppo have you already had sex or are you planning to? It's hard to tell from what you wrote.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

Why is it wrong to consider abortion? If someone gets pregnant with a baby they don't want, should they bring it into a world of people who don't love it, unnecessarily raising the population and either forming another broken family or putting another kid in an orphanage? Hell no.


----------



## Nero (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> 1. ever heard of a condom, jackass?
> 
> *Wow... What if your condom breaks? then you're screwed.*
> 
> ...



zeppo.. don't do it m'kay? I kinda regret doing it.. I was planning to be abstinent too..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~Nero


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

no. If I try to be abstinent, I'll eventually end up doing pretty much everything except... real sex.

think of the family guy episode where the do ear sex. That was from trying to be abstinent.


----------



## Nero (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> no. If I try to be abstinent, I'll eventually end up doing pretty much everything except... real sex.
> 
> think of the family guy episode where the do ear sex. That was from trying to be abstinent.



/facepalm

You're bringing cartoons into sex?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dude you're 14... The girl you like.. Do you honestly think she'll have sex with you?

and I doubt you could do any better than her fingers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

Well if you want to solve the abortion issue.. please, be my guest.

My son or daughter would have been 25 years old right now. Abortion was easier at the moment, but who's to say it was the right decision to make? Of course, if I hadn't been promiscuous, I wouldn't have had to even think about it all these years. Instead, I gave in to the moment, and now, I wonder, who would they have been? I wonder...

It matters, trust me. I'm not just trying to debate you on this, it really does matter.

I'm sorry if I sound like your dad or something. I'm not religious, so I don't consider abortion wrong or cruel in and of itself. Certainly though, it is something to be avoided. I've seen so many people hurt by unplanned pregnancy, whether kept, given for adoption, or aborted, it is a weighty situation to be in, and it can mess you up for a long time. Sex can have serious consequences, and therefore shouldn't be considered lightly.

"Have sex and you'll be happier" is a reckless way to look at it. Actually, I think you know that though. You don't have to be old to be wise.

..but it doesn't hurt! LOL!


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2007)

zeppo, if I were you, I really wouldn't do it. Honestly, as mean as it may sound, you're probably gonna end up breaking up with that girl eventually. I mean, unless you really undervalue your virginity like that... :\ Maybe it's cause I'm a girl.


----------



## Nero (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> zeppo, if I were you, I really wouldn't do it. Honestly, as mean as it may sound, you're probably gonna end up breaking up with that girl eventually. I mean, unless you really undervalue your virginity like that... :\ Maybe it's cause I'm a girl.



Very nicely said, War...

Hey zeppo, I just read that article. It's pretty much bullshit. By the way, it's gonna hurt pretty bad for her if you do it and it's her first time.

Abortion is a bit messed up... Haven't had that trouble yet, but my aunt and uncle has. 3 Abortions (Ouch...) They wanna keep it to one kid.

~Nero


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2007)

o_______o 3 abortions? Wow. 

(Insert crude abortion joke, but I love Nero too much to bag on his aunt like that >___>)

Also, another thing you may want to consider, zeppo... are you ready? Like...physically? Most girls are by 15, but you never know. People mature at different times of their life. Just...make sure that if you DO go through with it, you've thought it over, you use a condom, and you're BOTH ready.


----------



## Nero (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> o_______o 3 abortions? Wow.
> 
> (Insert crude abortion joke, but I love Nero too much to bag on his aunt like that >___>)
> 
> Also, another thing you may want to consider, zeppo... are you ready? Like...physically? Most girls are by 15, but you never know. People mature at different times of their life. Just...make sure that if you DO go through with it, you've thought it over, you use a condom, and you're BOTH ready.



Yep.. 3.

Sad thing is, her son doesn't know anything about it. (He knew she was pregnant, but then he wondered where the baby went, so she just said "I was fat and then I lost weight")  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naive 10 year olds... He's my favorite little cousin though.

Yeah.. and make sure the girl's ready for it as much as you are.

~Nero


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not talking about any time soon. earliest possible would be 16-17. Right now it's just a crush and by mentioning sex at all I was responding to annoying posts like "stick it in her pooper". No thanks. As for abortion, I'm only pro-CHOICE. this term is commonly misconstrued. It just means that I believe someone should choose themselves whether or not they give birth to a kid, and it's none of anyone else's problem (unless they're directly related).


----------



## cubin' (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, zeppo said he wasn't even interested in sex until much later on. 

I think it's important we respect people's opinions when it comes to abstinence and ...non-abstinence. I reckon just don't push your views on others and be careful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plenty of people are ready at 16 and some aren't ready till they're 40. It doesn't matter either way. 

The pressure on kids these days (particularly males) to have sex as early as possible is ridiculous. Sexing shouldn't be about that. I waited until I really loved a girl heaps and it was worth it. It isn't just about getting your rocks off...it can be much more. 

This post isn't directed at anyone..just random rantings. My two cents.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> You would probably just decide to kill the baby, but you girlfriend might not




It's not a baby until it comes out of the vagina. Before that it's a fetus. You'd be killing a fetus.

Haven't got anything against your views just thought I'd correct you


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok people, whats with the double posting? There IS an edit button.

Anyways...


QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> 1. ever heard of a condom, jackass?
> 2. I wouldn't go out with someone against abortion.
> 3. If you have repeated short term pleasure, you'll be happier in the long run.
> 4. There are a lot of mental benefits of having a boyfriend or girlfriend.
> 5. I'm not gonna be abstinent!



Seriously, that post made me consider even if your mature enough to have a girlfriend. What is your problem? People are trying to help you here, but you call them jackasses? Maybe you should stop asking around about relationships in a gaming forum and grow up a bit. Sex = happiness?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I don't care that you said you didn't want to have sex, that post I quoted is pretty clear. I don't think your even worth the bother of posting a rant.

*Go get yourself a whore and leave that poor girl alone. *


----------



## OSW (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> w8 so zeppo have you already had sex or are you planning to? It's hard to tell from what you wrote.



imo this would be an awesome post outside of the intended context.

i don't think either your views or mine on sex will be well formed until we get some experience buddy.

stick it in her pooper!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  jk jk


----------



## cubin' (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't think he was saying sex = happiness. Just that it's healthy to have regular sex. 

Gamerman said he 'should' abstain from sex. Saying you should be a certain way tends to make people snappy. He probably didn't mean to come across that way Raynor. How would you like someone telling you that you should be a certain way?

This threads gone way off topic and the only reason I'm defending zeppo is because he didn't bring up sex, he doesn't want to have sex and he obviously treats this girl with respect.

That's enough about sex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OSW:


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 17, 2007)

fuck abortions! I'm totally against them only in the extreme cases of rape. Seriously tho, if you dont want a kid then you shouldnt be having sex seeing as thats what it's basically meant for...it's a risk you take whilst taking part in sex.


----------



## Issac (Nov 17, 2007)

From what I see, when I read these last pages, is that you all put words in his mouth.
He didn't say sex=happiness... he said it is a PART of happiness. and that is scientific truth. or bilogical... whatever.
Some hormones are released during sex, which the body sees as happiness... there, problem solved. it feels good mentally.

and Rayor, I think calling hima jackass is fair, as a reply to:

"Think about it. Sex only gives you short term pleasure. In the long run, all it does for you is give you the risk of getting STDs and unwanted pregnancies. (You would probably just decide to kill the baby, but you girlfriend might not) If you wait, at least you know there is no chance of that happening. There are literally no lasting benefits to sex before marriage. And not only does it put you at risk, but it puts your girlfriend(s) at risk too."

Basicly, what he says is: If you don't have sex before marrige, you won't get STDs, you won't get any unwanted pregnancies, and the sex will not just have a short-term pleasure... yeah...

why would it be so bad to have sex? I don't get it.
and to that someone up there somewhere who said that it's gonna hurt for her the first time... yeah? so? It might, or might not, depending on how tense one are, and how slowly you take it. one can be careful! it's true.
And what are you implying? that it won't hurt as much for her if someone other takes her virginity?

He doesn't want to have sex with her now, but want to be her boyfriend, and eventually when the time is right, do have sex, and maybe more? what do we know?
It's up to himself and her to decide what's going to happen and what won't.
And to say that, isn't that mature, Rayor? I think it is.

Sex is a part of love, for some people. Just because you sleep with "the right one" when you are young, it doesn't mean "they will breakup and she will become a whore"..... it's just bullshit!

Frankly, a lot of you people disgust me right now.
Zeppo, keep being the one you are, and ask her out to some cosy place and eat and drink something (hot chocolate, as my ultimate example 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), you're too young for dinners (atleast I think so, I even think I am too young for it (as a date thing, sure I eat out with my girlfriend now some times) and I'm 20.. soon..).
and going to the movies.. well, it can be fun, but it truly isn't that romatic... since both (most probably) will look at the movie, and then don't "care" that much about eachother...

and hey, I really want you to do this little thing i say now, and i really really really want you to do it!
When you see her the next time, give her a hug... a warm, kind, and loving hug... and let her be the judge of what that means (for now).
and you'll get a hug back as well... and if it is a not so tight hug, but a "just friends", normal hug (like the ones you give to your aunt or something), it probably means "just friends".. but it could also be shock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BUT, if the hug you'll get back is warm, right, loveydovey... well.. there's your answer!

Just make sure to time the hug in.. maybe when youre alone somewhere (with none of your friends).. or when you're about to part...

dont make it as a "HI! thereyouare!-huuuuug-" ... that'll be a bit rushy...

do it and tell us


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I wasn't referring just to that one post, like:


QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Just out of curiousity, do you happen to be some born-again christian? or are you just a stuckup conservative?
> 
> And:
> 
> ...



Do you think calling someone "dumb shit that makes no sense at all" or "sexist bastard" is just being snappy?

And seriously, if he can't take a joke as obvious as "stick it in her pooper"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:
Isaac, this here:
"Think about it. Sex only gives you short term pleasure. In the long run, all it does for you is give you the risk of getting STDs and unwanted pregnancies. (You would probably just decide to kill the baby, but you girlfriend might not) If you wait, at least you know there is no chance of that happening. There are literally no lasting benefits to sex before marriage. And not only does it put you at risk, but it puts your girlfriend(s) at risk too."

Isn't an order, it's just an opinion and he probably is just concerned about the guy. 
Thats like if I called you a jackass for stating your opinion in a forum. Should I call you jackass if we are talking about whatever topic and we don't think the same?

Edit 2: I'm not putting words in anyones mouth, I always directly quote peoples post, btw.

Edit 3: Just to be clear, I'm not against sex.


----------



## Issac (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Edit:
> Isaac, this here:
> "Think about it. Sex only gives you short term pleasure. In the long run, all it does for you is give you the risk of getting STDs and unwanted pregnancies. (You would probably just decide to kill the baby, but you girlfriend might not) If you wait, at least you know there is no chance of that happening. There are literally no lasting benefits to sex before marriage. And not only does it put you at risk, but it puts your girlfriend(s) at risk too."
> Isn't an order, it's just an opinion and he probably is just concerned about the guy. Thats like if I called you a jackass for stating your opinion in a forum. Should I call you jackass if we are talking about whatever topic and we don't think the same?



Okay, that one post maybe wasn't a direct order:
but the post above:
"You should really wait until marriage. Would you prefer to be married to someone pure, or a girl that has slept around? I know I'm probably gonna be made fun of for this, but I'm serious. If you plan on marrying somebody in the future, think about what they would want you to do."
written by the same person as the other... 

He says that Zeppo should wait... i think it sounds like an "order"...add "I think" before, and it's just an oppinion. And the thing he says after about marrying someone pure or someone who slept around... 
Just because Zeppo would have sex with someone in high school, every girl would've slept around when He'll be marrying someone....? Or to put it in another way, does everyone stop having sex until marriage if Zeppo do so?

and followed by the other post, about std's and unwanted pregnancies... and the statment that it DOES put you and girlfriends at risk... well.. You put yourself at risk by living, becuase hey! you could die! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so saying that there is something called condom that minimises the risks of all of the above... and then calling him jackass... I don't see the immaturity in that.

Conclusion:
-"You should wait, you should do that, if you have sex with this one girl, everyone will be a whore, you might get children and std's"
-"there is something called condoms (for the std & pregnancy) jackass (for the other)."

It is like I would call you immature, for calling him immature for calling someone jackass...

I do agree with you on the point of manners in posts though... 
but by not having superb manners (cause he's not that bad, just sometimes) making you immature in real life, is like saying "playing FPS's makes you a killer". IMO.

and to gamerman (i think it is you): What if he marries the girl he has sex with? I know I will...


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 17, 2007)

Guys, just give him some space. I had the same struggle last year in 8th grade and honestly, I look back and laugh at how pathetic I was. I was all like "yeah! losing virginity while still in school! fuck yeah!" For anyone who remembers the topic, I did end up going out with the girl but I 'broke up' because I moved from state-to-state. 

I'll just say it here: you'll rethink your decision. Hopefully you'll rethink it before you actually go through with it.

Don't be so fast on losing your virginity. You only have one.

edit: on a side note, i think you should try to go out with her

question is, of course, will she want to go out with you


----------



## Issac (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> ...




Linki... this, and a lot of posts after, he clearly says he want to wait with even trying.... 

So why does everyone tell him that he should wait!?

When it comes it comes, and it'll be natural for both (hopefully).

Anyway, I wanna know how it all goes!


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you Isaac. I agree with pretty much everything you said. Also, I'll probably do the hot chocolate thing when it gets colder (maybe in a couple weeks).

Also, I think what they meant by "It'll hurt the first time" is that it would hurt for her to lose her virginity. I don't know how true this is, because I'm not a girl. I know they weren't talking about me, though.


----------



## Issac (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah i know, and I'm not too sure either what they mean.
But it sounds like they say that taking her virginity will hurt her.."down there"..
"By the way, it's gonna hurt pretty bad for her if you do it and it's her first time."
And sure, it might hurt a bit at first, it's rather common. there's a little wall in there, with a tiny hole... and when you take her virginity, that hole gets larger.. do it too fast, and it might start bleeding, and hurt a lot!
be gentle, and take it easy, and it won't hurt at all / just hurt a little bit.

Then, sure it could hurt mentally, but if she want to, and you want to.. then there should be no problems... (and regrets.. well.. shouldn't have any)..

that's all I have to say about that.

The only thing I have to say about losing your own virginity is: WAIT until you feel it's with the right one, and at the right time. wheter it's today, or in five years. (I was 18... and sure it felt bad when a lot of friends lost theirs at 14 - 16... but then i stoped and started thinking: Hey, i don't want to have sex just for the sex... and now I'm a much more happy man than either of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'm going to take my girl out for some chocolate in december... ^^ awesomeness!


----------



## jtroye32 (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> ...



... I think you need re-dissect my advice in relation to his statement. I have full reason to believe you have some kind of reading disorder.


----------



## Taza (Nov 17, 2007)

Use protection, do no coercing, don't do anything you're not comfortable with and quit worrying about sex. That's all you really need.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just do note that you get a lot more depressed over not having sex once you've had it once - plan accordingly.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 17, 2007)

Well said Issac. I think your country in particular has an excellent attitude towards sex.

Glad this thread got sorted without a mod having to intervene.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is my story:
Im a softmore, and i made 3 rules that you must do to live thru highschool.
1.Never like freshmen
2.Never be afraid to say you like someone
3.Never follow the crowd

I broke all 3 of those rules
I even told the freshmen i liked her and she said she already knew, she just wanted to drill it out of me to see if i would say it, and like a asshole i didnt ask her out or anything after that i said wow ur evil and got off aim to take a shower, then i went to the mall and brought my friend liz to see a movie with the girl and her friends. She introduced me to her friends(the one with the red hair kept staring at me and it was creepy) and we went to see the movie after we split up for 30mins to walk around the mall, the girl didnt want to sit with us in the theater so my friend and i just sat there watching the movie.

So here is what i think, she thinks i like her but have a girlfriend but i want to know if you guys think she likes me at all.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

um... I don't know... You weren't really clear through the whole story about who you were talking about.

and Issac, I still don't need to worry about sex. I especially don't want to take someone's virginity. That seems really... I don't know, creepy. I can't picture doing it.


----------



## Taza (Nov 18, 2007)

Deflowering girls is one of the most fun things you can do with your pants off.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Taza @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Deflowering girls is one of the most fun things you can do with your pants off.Â


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

I just can't picture breaking someone's maidenhead...


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> um... I don't know... You weren't really clear through the whole story about who you were talking about.
> 
> and Issac, I still don't need to worry about sex. I especially don't want to take someone's virginity. That seems really... I don't know, creepy. I can't picture doing it.



Well, I'm sure that will change within time. Atleast that's what I think.
Having sex is something two people who really loves eachother should do, in my oppinion. Not something shallow or such, but if you think that the relationship really is going to last. (If it is "the one"). it's for me, the final step in love...

now, if someone already have had sex with someone else... it wouldn't feel the same, mentally.. thoughts that would run through my head would be "am I just another one, who will be dumped soon?", "does she sleep with anyone" etc... and I wouldn't feel special, like "this is unique, i'm her first, and she's my first"... hard to put down in words, but I think you get the idea.

I know you don't need to worry about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nobody should, until it is time for that, which quite obviously is highly personal. But I do think you'll want your girlfriend to be a virgin, and take it yourself... but, that's just what i think... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Zeppo... you don't really break it... you just... widen it... (you can "break" it by being to aggresive... but that shouldn't be a problem)


and gigermunit...
is your friend your girlfriend? or is it your friend who you think likes you? or the creepy redhead? or the freshmen? 
and, I can't tell if any of those likes you, except your friend liz... since she sat with you... and the others didnt...

and who's your girlfriend? o.O


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> I just can't picture breaking someone's maidenhead...


It's not like you steal there vagina when you pull back.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > um... I don't know... You weren't really clear through the whole story about who you were talking about.
> ...


Liz is a friend from kindergarten, the red head is a friend of the freshmen and the freshmen is named chelsea


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

it's just a phrase.


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

so, which one of them is your girlfriend?

and is it chelsea you want to know if she likes you?

Since she didn't sit with you at the movies, it's hard to say... maybe she don't like you.. or maybe it was pressure from her friends... hard to say in this case... 
any other scenarios to tell us about to discuss? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:


QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> it's just a phrase.



Well... It's just a phrase, indeed.

But in which way can't you picture it? It's not that big deal to be honest... it's like having normal sex, just that the person you have it with havn't had it before... that, and that it might hurt a little...


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

well, wouldn't it be extremely awkward?


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

if it is, then it's the wrong girl you're about to have sex with.

it's not awkward at all... or sure, if it's your first time, i think it's awkward no matter who you're doing it with... since it's a bit "scary"..

but no... nothing awkward in taking someones virginity... in fact... i think it's the most beutiful thing to do... not in a perverted way, but as I said before... as a sign of "You have me, I have you, let's live for eachother and no one else".

the both of you showing your most vulnerable sides of eachother, entrusting such a big step to eachother... yeah... well...

as I also said before, that's what I think, and my value and view of virginity... you might think differently (we're all humans, with independent minds), or you might think in another way when you're older.. no one nows, except you


----------



## Taza (Nov 18, 2007)

The virginity shouldn't really matter half as much to you as the partner, or you're Doing It Wrong.


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Taza @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> The virginity shouldn't really matter half as much to you as the partner, or you're Doing It Wrong.



If you meant that to me, i was probably blunt when I said it.

because, what I meant was: it gives doubt-feelings, but it still doesn't matter if you feel the partner is the one.. of course!
i just say it feels better "in my head"... something extra


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> so, which one of them is your girlfriend?
> 
> and is it chelsea you want to know if she likes you?
> 
> ...


None of them is my girlfriend >_< i asked Liz before and she said she just wants to be friends yet we go out to the mall every weekend, but i like chelsea but i dont think she considers me the same as what Liz thinks of me.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

well, you're probably right. After all, you know them and we don't.

anyway, I get what you're saying and I guess I can kind of picture it (in a loong time).


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh, i thought you said that you had a girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway... in what way doesn't she consider you the same as liz? 
from my narrow personal experience, I've found that my girl (space) friend (as in girls that are my friends) sees me in a way, and my girlfriend sees me in a different way... but still it all turned out wonderfull... 

(half past 2 at night.. better go to sleep now).

hard to explain when you're tired.. but I think you understand..

Spend some more time with that chelsea, and "feel her mood", cause if she's all happy around you, and talkactive, and yeh, such things.. then there's a good chance that she might like you...

that movie thing could be coincidental... i mean... her friends maybe thought you were a weirdo.. and didn't want to spend the evening with you, and chelsea maybe didn't want to argue with her friends, and thereby sat with them, when she wanted to sit with you..

AND ALSO!
i think liz might've scared her away... you see... it'd feel really awkward sitting with someone you like, with another girl as well... think about it.
You find this one girl really attractive, and you go to the movies, and she sits, and spends time with, another guy, wouldn't that make you feel uneasy?

soo... try spending some time with her alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:



QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> well, you're probably right. After all, you know them and we don't.
> 
> anyway, I get what you're saying and I guess I can kind of picture it (in a loong time).



Yeah, well... You're the only one to know and decide what you want to do, and what feels best for you, and what you can picture or not.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But one final thing to say is: Don't feel any pressure about sex... if your friends has it, or someone talks a lot about it... screw them! the only thing that matters is yourself! (and the partner of course). (and i mean, in the future when the topic might be more topical).


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 18, 2007)

The only bad thing about "popping someone's cherry" is the blood. Just don't go in too hard, when you're in, do your job nice and slow, make sure you have a good exit strategy and pull out before things get too sticky in there...


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> The only bad thing about "popping someone's cherry" is the blood. Just don't go in too hard, when you're in, do your job nice and slow, make sure you have a good exit strategy and pull out before things get too sticky in there...



Being carefull, and slow... well, blood can be avoided.  (me and my partner "avoided" it).
The thing is: getting in the mood, preparing the body for penetration (that word is so naughty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), taking it nice and slow and being gentle... not go too deep, and yeah... 

it's like eating some hard candy (some big hard candy)...
you don't want to swallow it at once, since it's gonna hurt your throat (and maybe choke you).
you want to suck on it first, untill it's small enoug.. or chew on it.. preparing the mouth for something to swallow, as well as preparing the candy, so it isn't too big...

i hope that metaphor is explaining it simple


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 18, 2007)

I know you purposefully packed that metaphor with more innuendo than there is stuffing in a thanksgiving turkey


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 18, 2007)

zeppo and issac are on my list of people not to kill if i go on a rampage, thanks guys, ill keep yall updated.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> The only bad thing about "popping someone's cherry" is the blood. Just don't go in too hard, when you're in, do your job nice and slow, make sure you have a *good exit strategy* and pull out before things get too sticky in there...







my favorite part of that post.

And Issac, your metaphor sounded more like oral sex.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 18, 2007)

Isaac is awesome. More people should have the same attitude. It seems like in lots of the americaish countries violence is fine but sex is taboo and shouldn't be mentioned or talked about. Parents would rather watch someone getting blown to bits instead of a tastefully done sex scene while their kids are in the room.

We need to teach out kids more about it, the more knowledge they have the safer they can be IMO anyway.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Isaac is awesome. More people should have the same attitude. It seems like in lots of the americaish countries violence is fine but sex is taboo and shouldn't be mentioned or talked about. Parents would rather watch someone getting blown to bits instead of a tastefully done sex scene with their kids.
> 
> We need to teach out kids more about it, the more knowledge they have the safer they can be IMO anyway.



I agree with you completely.
However, you phrased part of that badly.
instead of "tastefully done sex scene with their kids" it should be "watch a tastefully done sex scene while their kids are in the room".
You made it sound like the parents are having sex with the kids.

Oh, and for the record, I saw "the forty-year-old virgin" with my parents a couple years ago. It had a short bit of actual porn in the movie.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Isaac is awesome. More people should have the same attitude. It seems like in lots of the americaish countries violence is fine but sex is taboo and shouldn't be mentioned or talked about. Parents would rather watch someone getting blown to bits instead of a tastefully done sex scene with their kids.
> 
> We need to teach out kids more about it, the more knowledge they have the safer they can be IMO anyway.



"tastefully done sex scene with their kids."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that sounds wrong.............


----------



## cubin' (Nov 18, 2007)

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edited.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

I should put that in my sig.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Isaac is awesome. More people should have the same attitude. It seems like in lots of the americaish countries violence is fine but sex is taboo and shouldn't be mentioned or talked about. Parents would rather watch someone getting blown to bits instead of a tastefully done sex scene with their kids.
> ...


For an 8th grader you sure are snotty to the people giving advice to you.

We got the point he was trying to make, theres no need to be an asshole about it if it isn't worded perfectly.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

I wasn't being an asshole, mr. "stick it in her pooper".
I was just commenting on how funny it was. I wasn't making fun of anyone.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> I wasn't being an asshole, mr. "stick it in her pooper".
> I was just commenting on how funny it was. I wasn't making fun of anyone.


youse gonna get raped

in the pooper


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

Actually, I've been doing aikido and karate since I was 6. I'm not gonna get raped.

do you keep on talking about stuff in the pooper because you deeply wish someone would do you there? That's kind of sad.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Actually, I've been doing aikido and karate since I was 6. I'm not gonna get raped.
> 
> do you keep on talking about stuff in the pooper because you deeply wish someone would do you there? That's kind of sad.


/facepalm


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

don't be so annoying.


----------



## Taza (Nov 18, 2007)

zeppo: You're COMPLETELY missing it. It being the point.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 18, 2007)

POOPER FTW!!!


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> I'm not missing anything.


You OBVIOUSLY are if you think Karate will protect you from getting raped.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 18, 2007)

Long thread is long.

Going for a record here or something? Has anyone not made his or her point?

Sorry, it's just looking more and more like a "pet thread" and I'm wondering when it's gonna end...


----------



## platypusrme427 (Nov 18, 2007)

If they are using their feet to rape him, he will be safe!


----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe just have Chuck Norris rape him with his beard, then everyone wins!


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Long thread is long.
> 
> Going for a record here or something? Has anyone not made his or her point?
> 
> Sorry, it's just looking more and more like a "pet thread" and I'm wondering when it's gonna end...



Does it really matter?
anyway, I thought Issac and someone else said for me to keep them informed, and then some other guy came on with other questions. So it does have a purpose. I also enjoyed the controversial part. Debate is fun.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Vampire Hunter D @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Maybe just have Chuck Norris rape him with his beard, then everyone wins!



Chuck Norris can rape anyone without even touching.  And his beard is disguised as another fist.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> anti-jesus rapes you with his halo.


You phale...epic-ly. Can we get a supervisor to change this to "Zeppo's History Of Phale-ure"


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> spammy reply to a spammy post



aw, man! I missed that one!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 18, 2007)

This has gone waaaaaay off-topic. I'm shut'n'er down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*TOPIC CLOSED*


----------

